# Sandpaper file bx



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

Weird colour....camera's freakin out again?It's "sposed" to be VMI gray-green with a "Wms-burg" colonial revival twist.

Build time:20 m

Paint:10 m

Materialsff floor,Oak scotia out of inventory.This was the first pc with any figure....otherwise,trash drops.

Major cred to johnray.....this is so way overdue of a much needed item thats words just don't do much.Sandpaper is a big enough $$ in our shop that proper storage makes too much sense.BW


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yah sure...*

Blame the color on the camera.... Martha would have a fit! Didn't she leave the color chart when she was there last time? :no:
The oak adds a nice touch tho.
We need an alternate methods thread here BW. No step by steps photos I suppose, too busy sawin' and paintin' to stop for photos. We get the idea anyway. The dados are covered by end caps right?


Now.... where Ya gonna put it? You're gonna have to go vertical or hang it on the wall. More photos please.  bill

BTW I'm surprised you didn't trim out the edges of the 1/4" ply with some oak....it's not too late...just sayin'


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

VMI is over the mnt......we're over there right much,ain't seen Martha over there?

Theres no "cut dado's".......its accomplished the other way.Instead of removing material(cutting dado's),its done with short pcs of the 1/4" shelf mat.....by cutting devider blocks.The advantage is it makes the sides thicker....and its a little faster cause,the table saw is already cutting shelf width.....so the jamb blocks/deviders are simply the same width.

The key element to speed here is knowing that mould cvrs your fastener "tracks".The top N bttm being shelf width,are just cut inside rabbited sides.....the rabbit hangs out back.Slight of hand,magic,speed.Understanding moulding grammer is make it or break it.....so its decision(where,why,how)is very early in the process.Then you use it in decifering the build strategy.

Moulds,shelf deviders,style's are glued and "pinned" in place with a.....uuuh,pin nailer.So no real finishing issues there.All other fasteners are "buried".Here it is in place.....and its really going to be an inventory asset.I can buy whats needed instead of guessing on a customers build and overbuying.Long overdue.


----------

